# private message



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 15, 2019)

Not new here by any means but didn't know where to post this. How in the world does one send p.m. now that the site has been updated? Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## eds (Jun 16, 2019)

They're called conversations. There should be an envelope top right. You click on that and select start new conversation and away you go.

Ed


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for explaining @Edward Seeley . 

Please let me know if there are other questions pertaining to Private Conversations.


----------

